# If you are having issues ordering please read plus 25% off for 2 days



## purchaseprotein (Feb 5, 2013)

*PLEASE READ THIS IF YOU ARE RUNNING INTO ISSUES WHILE TRYING TO PURCHASE. THERE HAVE BEEN MODIFICATION TO OUR SITE.*


 When placing your order, once you get to the Shipping Address/Method page


*First You have to select "Shipping address is the same as billing"*


*Then you have to click the "Use This Address"*


 Then fill in your credit card information


 Then you have to Accept "I have read and accept the terms and conditions."


 Lastly PLACE ORDER


 If anyone is still experiencing difficulty after trying to place an order by following this procedure please email me at loud@purchasepeptides.com this should resolve any issues when placing orders.
 For the next 2 days earn 25% off by using promo code PROCEDURE at check out! (bulk not included)


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 5, 2013)

Plus Cabergoline .25mg per ml x 30ml & Pramipexole 2mg per ml x 30 ml  have been added to the site.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Feb 5, 2013)

Caber is not stable in liquid form. I just was talking to a rep from another rc company in a different thread about this.
Anyway this prompted a little research on my part. The drug is unstable and degrades rapidly in a liquid form.
Galastop (liquid caber for vet use) says it right on the label and states it must be used within 28 days.
Also I found a nice medication guide ( Medication Guide: Cabergoline )that had this to say, "It is recommended that the drug be compounded in a lipid base since it degrades becoming unstable in aqueous suspensions."
The very same statement is made here: Plumbs Veterinary Drug Handbook(6th edition) -Plumb,D.C.2008

Id ditch it if I were you


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 5, 2013)

Hence the low mg (for faster use) as well as the 3 month shelf life warning in the product description. We are very aware of the stability concerns. 




bigpapabuff said:


> Caber is not stable in liquid form. I just was talking to a rep from another rc company in a different thread about this.
> Anyway this prompted a little research on my part. The drug is unstable and degrades rapidly in a liquid form.
> Galastop (liquid caber for vet use) says it right on the label and states it must be used within 28 days.
> Also I found a nice medication guide ( Medication Guide: Cabergoline )that had this to say, "It is recommended that the drug be compounded in a lipid base since it degrades becoming unstable in aqueous suspensions."
> ...


----------



## CrazyTod (Feb 6, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Hence the low mg (for faster use) as well as the 3 month shelf life warning in the product description. We are very aware of the stability concerns.



3 months on bottle?  what about the time it was made, then sitting in stock then in shipping time and once the person gets it who's to say they don't only have 2-4 weeks to use it? and thats if its right as soon as they get it. most like to think ahead.
most people keep it on hand during cycle and even if used from start most cycles are longer then 4-8 weeks. 

If its not good for at least 1 year I am not interested....


----------



## CrazyTod (Feb 6, 2013)

whoa I just noticed on site... $70 for such a low dose and it will probably go bad?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok you're welcome to go pay less for a higher dose, use it less, let it sit around longer as well as letting it degrade. 
All of our customer base knows our research liquids are top notch. You can throw stones all you want as well as buying bunk product.

not to mention mostly everyone knows we are always running specials with a minimum of 20% off



CrazyTod said:


> whoa I just noticed on site... $70 for such a low dose and it will probably go bad?


----------



## bigpapabuff (Feb 6, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Hence the low mg (for faster use) as well as the 3 month shelf life warning in the product description. We are very aware of the stability concerns.



Water causes it to degrade so we are going to use less product with more water - brilliant. 
Also since it degrades and should be used within 30 days we are going to put a 90 day expiration on it. Again Brilliant.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 6, 2013)

Who said we use water brain surgeon? None of our liquids are suspended in water. 
Anything else???

now who's the brilliant one?



bigpapabuff said:


> Water causes it to degrade so we are going to use less product with more water - brilliant.
> Also since it degrades and should be used within 30 days we are going to put a 90 day expiration on it. Again Brilliant.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Feb 6, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Who said we use water brain surgeon? None of our liquids are suspended in water.
> Anything else???
> 
> now who's the brilliant one?



Ok if you wanna resort to semantics to avoid the valid points fine. Lets do this then you douche : in an aqueous solution it is unstable- just like that data i provided proved. Apparently you could care less and are gonna charge ridiculous prices for unstable product.Who the fuck cares if someone gets gyno as long as you make a buck huh guy?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh so let me get this straight you can talk shit but you act like a 5 year old when it's thrown back at you? As I said our products aren't suspended in water or anything relevant to water. Anything else?? Sorry but our 7000 or so customers that have made up more then 12000 orders over the last 2 years speak for themselves. You need to get a clue son. You have dont have a clue about me or the concerns I have for my customers.
m



bigpapabuff said:


> Ok if you wanna resort to semantics to avoid the valid points fine. Lets do this then you douche : in an aqueous solution it is unstable- just like that data i provided proved. Apparently you could care less and are gonna charge ridiculous prices for unstable product.Who the fuck cares if someone gets gyno as long as you make a buck huh guy?


----------



## bigpapabuff (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ You are arguing semantics like an immature fool. I provide you a statement , evidence and data to back it up and you try to use semantics and mud slinging to address it. If you gave half a damn you would have read this post and the data I provided and you would do something about it. Read it slow this time. ill be happy to explain anything you dont understand. Unless your caber is not in liquid form every word applies to it. So like I said ts unstable in liquid so you dosed it lower making the ratio of liquid to product even higher - lol like I said brilliant. Then its proven to need to be used within 30 days and you put on a 90 day expiration.



bigpapabuff said:


> Caber is not stable in liquid form. I just was talking to a rep from another rc company in a different thread about this.
> Anyway this prompted a little research on my part. The drug is unstable and degrades rapidly in a liquid form.
> Galastop (liquid caber for vet use) says it right on the label and states it must be used within 28 days.
> Also I found a nice medication guide ( Medication Guide: Cabergoline )that had this to say, "It is recommended that the drug be compounded in a lipid base since it degrades becoming unstable in aqueous suspensions."
> ...


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 6, 2013)

I am done here you don't even know what aqueous means.


QUOTE=bigpapabuff;3017932]^^ You are arguing semantics like an immature fool. I provide you a statement , evidence and data to back it up and you try to use semantics and mud slinging to address it. If you gave half a damn you would have read this post and the data I provided and you would do something about it. Read it slow this time. ill be happy to explain anything you dont understand. Unless your caber is not in liquid form every word applies to it. So like I said ts unstable in liquid so you dosed it lower making the ratio of liquid to product even higher - lol like I said brilliant. Then its proven to need to be used within 30 days and you put on a 90 day expiration.[/QUOTE]


----------



## freakinhuge (Feb 6, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> I am done here you don't even know what aqueous means.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=bigpapabuff;3017932]^^ You are arguing semantics like an immature fool. I provide you a statement , evidence and data to back it up and you try to use semantics and mud slinging to address it. If you gave half a damn you would have read this post and the data I provided and you would do something about it. Read it slow this time. ill be happy to explain anything you dont understand. Unless your caber is not in liquid form every word applies to it. So like I said ts unstable in liquid so you dosed it lower making the ratio of liquid to product even higher - lol like I said brilliant. Then its proven to need to be used within 30 days and you put on a 90 day expiration.


[/QUOTE]

An a*queous solution* is a solution in which the solvent is water. It is usually shown in chemical equations by appending (aq) to the relevant formula, such as NaCl (aq). The word aqueous means pertaining to, related to, similar to, or dissolved in water. As water is an excellent solvent and is also naturally abundant, it is a ubiquitous solvent in chemistry.


I think you are wrong man...                                                                                                                                      
Just because people are demanding it on forums does not mean its a good idea to try and make and sell. Think with logic not  ( $ $ )
                       ......  .... .                                                                                                                                                    =


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 6, 2013)

*As Ive stated in previous post in this thread we do NOT use any water based product as a solvent*. I believe Bigpapapuff thinks the product is unstable in any type of liquid. 

Any thing else? 

An a*queous solution* is a solution in which the solvent is water. It is usually shown in chemical equations by appending (aq) to the relevant formula, such as NaCl (aq). The word aqueous means pertaining to, related to, similar to, or dissolved in water. As water is an excellent solvent and is also naturally abundant, it is a ubiquitous solvent in chemistry.


I think you are wrong man...                                                                                                                                      
Just because people are demanding it on forums does not mean its a good idea to try and make and sell. Think with logic not  ( $ $ )
                       ......  .... .                                                                                                                                                    =[/QUOTE]


----------



## freakinhuge (Feb 6, 2013)

what is the full make up of your solution then?
I doubt there is no water in it. it may not be just water, but  I haven't heard of RC's not having any water in it.
maybe your maker is not filling you in 100%.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 6, 2013)

Really like which ones?




freakinhuge said:


> what is the full make up of your solution then?
> I doubt there is no water in it. it may not be just water, but  I haven't heard of RC's not having any water in it.
> maybe your maker is not filling you in 100%.


----------



## ban916 (Feb 7, 2013)

the promo code isnt working


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 7, 2013)

It end at 3 am be sure to sign up for our mailers at purchasepeptides.com for future discounts. The new promo code is CODELESS for 22% off.



ban916 said:


> the promo code isnt working


----------

